# indirect sunlight



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Your glass that gets hit by sunlight will build up some dust algae. Get some window shades  (i just use blankets)


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Sunlight ?*

_Hello thelast. If the sunlight is indirect for an hour or so, I don't think you have a problem. If it's direct, that's another thing. Direct sunlight for even a short time will cause water temp problems in your tank and encourage algae growth._

_BBradbury_


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok so your tank shouldnt have any indirect sunlight? Im confused here. I thought it still need some natural light. Reason why Im asking is that for the last couple of months we have had hardly any sunlight and my tank has started looking pretty miserable where before it didnt have direct sunlight but the room was lit up and the plants and tank looked great. I personally cant wait til I have sunlight again lol. Maybe I am off on some of my setup then.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay I'm not sure what everybody is talking about here, but *indirect sunlight* never ever hurts. I'm assuming what you mean by indirect sunlight is light that bounces off walls or comes in from a very oblique angle so that it becomes really diffused and lights up the room. Since your window is on the northwest, I'm assuming you might get some direct sunlight from the west also? I have a tank facing west that gets really direct sunlight, but I make sure I supplement it with lots of Co2. 

As summer comes along, you'll start to get more and more direct sunlight coming from that window, so I'd think about either shading it or getting into Co2 systems. But as long as its indirect you have nothing to worry about. If you do have a direct sunlight problem, you could start getting fancy and directing the light towards the walls with mylar film. I'm pretty sure you can ask some photographers for some tips


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a tank sitting directly in a south facing window. Little green spot algae on the glass is all. Tank has been running this way for 6 years.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Indirect sun light is fine. No impact other than adding ambient light which is good.

Direct sun light is different. That can cause problems, but even then, a half hour of dawn or dusk light also has little impact. A couple ofmhours of mid day through a skylight would have major impact. 

So no worries for you.


----------



## thelastlife (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------

